# 9hp 28" Craftsman snowblower



## bad2dabone332 (Dec 2, 2020)

Is there a replacement carburetor that doesn't surge? This one has surged since day one. I was told that was by design, something to do with EPA regulations. It's kinda disturbing, and if it's possible, I would like to replace the carburetor since I am assuming that is the cause. I can see lots of carbs for sale, but I don't know how to identify which one is not designed to surge. Can anyone here advise how to identify one of these carbs?

Thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

It is most likely surging because it is running a bit lean. Until you get a new car, you can try running it with partial choke to see if that gets you through the winter.


----------



## bad2dabone332 (Dec 2, 2020)

I actually have tried that, and it ran worse. Someone (I wish I could remember who) told me that it was designed that way because of some EPA regulation to keep emissions down. I was also told that replacing it with an adjustable carburetor would help. I just don't know how to differentiate between a OEM replacement carburetor and an adjustable carburetor. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulyRags (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi there, do you know what engine you have? I have replaced the carburetor on the Tecumseh HM80 and HMSK90 with this carburetor and they work very well from my experience so far. If you have a newer model you’re likely looking at something different, just figured I would share my experience for what it’s worth.

AUTOKAY 632334A 632234 Snowblower Carburetor for Tecumseh HM70 HM80 HMSK80 HMSK90 Engines Carb with Gasket Oil Filter Prime Bulbs https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07H29V8HG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_N0N128SKQKVWV9V2TB7C


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The EPA carb you are referring to are those that the jets are not adjustable, low and high. Go to Amazon or eBay and buy an adjustable carburetor. 

Recently I had a customer buy a non-adjustable carburetor and it surged. I took it home, disassembled it, I did not remove the Welch plug which generally is the cause, soaked it in my dunk tank in my ultrasonic cleaner, put it in for 5 minutes, turned the carb 90° and ran it for another 5 minutes, water dunk, dry, installed, no surging. Got my money and ran real fast. Changed phone numbers.


----------



## bad2dabone332 (Dec 2, 2020)

PaulyRags said:


> Hi there, do you know what engine you have? I have replaced the carburetor on the Tecumseh HM80 and HMSK90 with this carburetor and they work very well from my experience so far. If you have a newer model you’re likely looking at something different, just figured I would share my experience for what it’s worth.
> 
> AUTOKAY 632334A 632234 Snowblower Carburetor for Tecumseh HM70 HM80 HMSK80 HMSK90 Engines Carb with Gasket Oil Filter Prime Bulbs https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07H29V8HG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_N0N128SKQKVWV9V2TB7C


Here's the identification sticker on the engine. Don't know if this will help.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulyRags (Jan 8, 2022)

I just googled that model number. I am finding some adjustable carburetors available on Amazon that quote that model number as compatible. Worth a shot!


----------



## bad2dabone332 (Dec 2, 2020)

Excellent, thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

